# Great service



## MSwiss

Order placed this afternoon and already had confirmation of shipping, excellent service thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clean and Shiny

MSwiss said:


> Order placed this afternoon and already had confirmation of shipping, excellent service thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks very much for the kind words, we try our best!

If there's anything further we can help with please feel free to reply or contact us directly. Enjoy your weekend! :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

They are very good,my first order with them was the enigma kit that my wife got for me...it was packaged well and super fast delivery,that is all that I can ask for as a customer.SJ.


----------

